# I like top(1) on FreeBSD 9.2



## patpro (Oct 15, 2013)

Well no question here, no problem to solve, just a quick post to say I like the new top command on FreeBSD 9.2.


```
last pid:  9765;  load averages:  0.02,  0.03,  0.00                       up 2+22:04:33  20:28:19
213 processes: 1 running, 208 sleeping, 4 zombie
CPU:  0.1% user,  0.0% nice,  0.1% system,  0.0% interrupt, 99.8% idle
Mem: 935M Active, 1277M Inact, 12G Wired, 882M Free
ARC: 10G Total, 1757M MFU, 6187M MRU, 13M Anon, 132M Header, 2268M Other
Swap: 4096M Total, 4096M Free
```

ARC SIZE ! Rhhhaaaa lovely.


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 15, 2013)

My old i386, but it works. 

```
last pid:  3215;  load averages:  1.09,  1.26,  1.11    up 0+02:23:53  20:40:58
88 processes:  1 running, 86 sleeping, 1 zombie
CPU:     % user,     % nice,     % system,     % interrupt,     % idle
Mem: 425M Active, 662M Inact, 168M Wired, 316K Cache, 90M Buf, 734M Free
Swap: 3816M Total, 3816M Free
```

Yeeeha! :e


----------



## patpro (Oct 16, 2013)

I just realized ARC size is also displayed in top output for 8.4-RELEASE, so it's not a 9.2-RELEASE exclusivity. That's good because I use both.
FreeBSD is good.


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 20, 2013)

Well, I think you should know about topless which displays command output on the whole screen like top().

Also, it's available on the FreeBSD ports collection as sysutils/topless.


----------



## Savagedlight (Oct 21, 2013)

Yummy. Now to figure out what exactly those values mean, and to see if there's some similar display of L2ARC specifically.


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 21, 2013)

Savagedlight said:
			
		

> Yummy. Now to figure out what exactly those values mean, and to see if there's some similar display of L2ARC specifically.



Surely, you can improve all you need or you want 

PS. Sorry for my previous comment :r
PSS. Do you have other play on words? Mine was so easy


----------



## patpro (Oct 22, 2013)

Savagedlight: see the man page for `top(1)`, there is a definition for each item. But not a word about L2ARC (not sure that on-disk cache counts as memory, by the way).


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 22, 2013)

A must read: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-fs/2012-June/014643.html.


----------



## zspider (Nov 1, 2013)

cpm said:
			
		

> Surely, you can improve all you need or you want
> 
> PS. Sorry for my previous comment :r
> PSS. Do you have other play on words? Mine was so easy



Well there's sysutils/pftop, it's pretty awesome too.


----------

